# lost lint brush in vent



## nayslayer (Oct 26, 2013)

I know take me out back and flog me. I in hast after getting finger pinched, reversed drill and left portion in vent. How do I disassemble pipe to retreave. Its on the outside of house above cleanout


----------



## nayslayer (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I managed to get it apart, now let the flogging begin and let this be a warning for all


----------



## DBCOOPER (Oct 26, 2013)

Based on experience cleaning out a long run of dryer vent the easiest way is to buy another lint brush kit and push it out with it.


----------



## nayslayer (Oct 26, 2013)

It was my pellet vent, and my roofline is pretty high and that's where capped. I have a three season room that has a roof midway through run and was able to remove section midway after disassembling midway to that point.


----------



## Evan_J (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like you got lucky. Every time I clean the pellet liner in our 25 foot chimney I spend a few extra minutes putting a small wrap of duct tape around each and every connection.  Yes, it does take me extra time (probably less than 10 minutes) But, it saves me from doing what you did when I get distracted by the dog, cat, kids, wife, TV, or whatever.  I've got no interest in getting up on the roof and pulling the cap to push a stuck brush back down.


----------



## Hoot23 (Oct 26, 2013)

I do the same Evan. I have small run, but I'm sure it's a pain the butt to get out.


----------

